# Whale Poo-nami



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

For all those people who snorkel, here's a situation you hope never to get caught in.......

http://www.cbc.ca/asithappens/2015/01/22/photos-canadian-photographer-caught-in-giant-whale-poo-storm/


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

hahahah . that is funny!


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)




----------

